# Ibook M6497 Model



## tchime26 (Sep 4, 2005)

Can you purchase a separate DVD player for this model of MAC.  I am looking at purchasing this through work and want it for fun but I would like to play DVD's.  Can this be done?


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 5, 2005)

What OS are you running on the iBook? 

A firewire model would be your best choice.


----------



## tchime26 (Sep 8, 2005)

I am using OS 10.3


----------



## bobw (Sep 9, 2005)

Look at These


----------

